

Who Rises To The Top? Early Indicators - wallflower
https://my.vanderbilt.edu/smpy/files/2013/02/Kell-Lubinski-Benbow-20132.pdf

======
datacog
Is is a very interesting research paper. Sort of something we're trying to do
with this: [http://getpredikt.wordpress.com/2013/12/13/predikt-
aggregate...](http://getpredikt.wordpress.com/2013/12/13/predikt-aggregate-
and-quantify-your-professional-data/)

